# Groupon Offer for Lasik Surgery



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi all,
One of today's Groupon offers is Lasik eye surgery from Abdulhadi Eye Centre. Has anyone been to/know of someone who has been to that provider?
Part of me thinks Groupon isn't the best place to find an eye surgeon but thought I would check.
Cheers


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

go with your gut. i would never opt for budget surgery.

if you google the place for reviews you get nothing. that's a red flag for me.

i had lasik done in canada and it was the best money i ever spent. choose a clinic that has a presence and reviews from people who've been there etc.

good luck!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Never heard of them, maybe call them and ask the name of the surgeon who would perfom the surgery and then see if he's got good references? My first reaction was to say 'I'd never trust my eyes to a clinic that has to advertise in Groupon' but what if is a good clinic headed by a reputed surgeon?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> but what if is a good clinic headed by a reputed surgeon?


I'd wonder why they are advertising on Group On.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

^^^^^ exactly!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

To be fair not every good doctor is famous or reputed and there are plenty of good doctors out there even in Dubai. Sometimes clinics especially new ones struggle to bring in customers. It doesn't mean they are not good but that they need to promote their business as quick as possible. Advertising on Groupon isn't a bad thing if you want to promote your business no matter what that business is.

Don't be discouraged because there's an "offer" but always make sure you ask around and do your homework on that clinic and doctor or in fact on ANY clinic or doctor you wish to have surgery in. Even a famous doctor can do bad work.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> I'd wonder why they are advertising on Group On.


Maybe is a new clinic? I've no idea, as I said, as an experienced marketer p) I don't think is the best way to promote themselves but if the doctor has a good reputation in another country and just moved to Dubai and is trying to get started, maybe is worth investigating?

I got my surgery done a few years back in Mexico btw, best decision ever.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the responses everyone, pretty much sums up my thoughts! 

Seems most people say Lasik is worth going for, I will look into this guy a bit more then decide, might be better to get it done in the UK next time I am back.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Or try the Moorfield Eye Hospital in Dubai - It's a branch of the Moorfield hospital in the UK. Went there recently and they did a good job. Almost all surgeons are consultants who have worked in the London branch or are even part of the faculty. I find that you can't take a chance with your eyes and you also have to go back for follow ups. 

Unless you are going back home for a few weeks and can manage all follow ups, it's nice to be able to do it locally so you can always go back if there are any complications.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I've bought a few random things on groupon and cobone but definitely nothing to do with a medical professional inspecting my body parts at discounted prices. That just doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

w_man said:


> Or try the Moorfield Eye Hospital in Dubai - It's a branch of the Moorfield hospital in the UK. Went there recently and they did a good job. Almost all surgeons are consultants who have worked in the London branch or are even part of the faculty. I find that you can't take a chance with your eyes and you also have to go back for follow ups.
> 
> Unless you are going back home for a few weeks and can manage all follow ups, it's nice to be able to do it locally so you can always go back if there are any complications.


Glasses free now? Good thing too as you know I never hit a man with glasses :boxing:


----------



## shorty1982 (Mar 15, 2013)

I would say you need first to check if the discount is only for LASIK surgery or for other eye correction surgeries that are similar to LASIK because depending on the eye test that you will make the doctor then should choose the surgery that suits your case. Make sure that the coupon will cover other types too


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

w_man said:


> Or try the Moorfield Eye Hospital in Dubai - It's a branch of the Moorfield hospital in the UK. Went there recently and they did a good job. Almost all surgeons are consultants who have worked in the London branch or are even part of the faculty. I find that you can't take a chance with your eyes and you also have to go back for follow ups.
> 
> Unless you are going back home for a few weeks and can manage all follow ups, it's nice to be able to do it locally so you can always go back if there are any complications.


Thanks wman, out of interest how much do they charge for Lasik?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

mac86 said:


> Thanks wman, out of interest how much do they charge for Lasik?


Sorry - No idea. I got a different surgery done through them and not Lasik. Just e-mail them, surprisingly, they do reply to e-mails with details.




> Glasses free now? Good thing too as you know I never hit a man with glasses :boxing:


LOL. Glasses are still on but any time Moe :boxing:


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

did you end up buying the voucher? They have it again and I'm thinking about buying it...

thanks!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I see today's Groupon was breast augmentation, can we start a new thread? 

Only AED20,000, not sure if that is each?

Montreal International Clinics LLC: Save 0% in Dubai


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Peter Pan,

No I didn't get it in the end, I am actually going to the Laser Eye Care and Research Centre in Dubai Healthcare City next week (Laser Eye Surgery in Dubai) as it was recommended to me by two people. Price isn't too bad either, AED7,500.

I also got recommended the Atlanta Vision Clinic.

Will let you know how I find it.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Is that price for both eyes? I'm desperate to have mine done, but terrified too


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, that's for the whole thing, the consultation to check if your eyes are suitable, the actual operation and three follow up appointments (the day after, a month after and a year after).

It is a scary thought but everyone I know who has done it says they wish they had done it sooner...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

the anticipation of it was sooooo much worse than the actual procedure. i was totally loosing my sh*t the morning of the procedure and by the time it was done i couldn't believe how much energy i wasted being freaked out. 

count me amongst those who wish they'd done it much sooner.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

That's amazing, let us know how you get on!


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

Been a few weeks with the 'new' eyes now, went well (i think!!). 

Actual procedure was fine, zero pain whatsoever and no real discomfort. I did involuntarily move my left eye at one point which powered the laser down (good to know they have a switch off procedure!!) and the doctor asked why i had moved, quite difficult to move your eye when its clamped open so I was as flummoxed as him!! Only think is a burning smell (like burning hair or rubber) but you can get over that.
What I didn't realise was you walk out of the clinic able to see, albeit its hazy (or foggy as the doctor described it) and I was able to get a cab home. 
Once I got home I just sat in the dark for a bit, by the evening the vision was getting clearer, although the anaesthetic drops were wearing off and my eyes were starting to ache. Slept and the next morning spent an hour on the sofa reciting all my DVDs as could finally read them from a distance!! Annoyed the other half but was pretty excited.

Almost three weeks later my long distance vision is superb, and it is amazing after so many years with glasses (15) to be able to read signs and shop names without glasses. 

Slight concern is my near vision which seems to still be hazy. I have looked into it and hopefully it is just my eyes adjusting and settling, apparently can take up to 3-6 months to settle, but other than that and sometimes getting a dull ache it seems to have worked! If anyone else has experienced this short sight problem please put my mind at ease...

Apart from that and constantly poking myself in the nose as still in the habit of pushing my glasses up I am really glad I did it and so far worth the expense.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

That's amazing! Thanks for posting back! I really want mine doing before learning to scuba so I don't have the water/contact lenses trauma 

So pleased for you


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

mac86 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been a few weeks with the 'new' eyes now, went well (i think!!).
> 
> ...


congrats!! it was probably several weeks before i stopped reaching for my glasses in the morning 

as the docs have said, it can take a few months to iron out some little kinks, so to speak. i had some issues with dryness the first couple months and every once in a while one of my eyes would go slightly blurry and i'd have this weird double vision thing which would last several hours.

just be sure to do all your post op visits on time. continue to use lubricating drops whenever you feel dryness and you should be just fine.

i am now 10 months post op. i hardly ever need drops now. i have better than 20/20 vision and my night vision, while it was bad at first, is now no worse than it ever was with glasses or contacts.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

My night vision is terrible already, I'm worried about it if I had lazer.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh and my job is all small detail close up stuff, if it were blurry I'd be in so much trouble :s


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

sammylou said:


> congrats!! it was probably several weeks before i stopped reaching for my glasses in the morning
> 
> as the docs have said, it can take a few months to iron out some little kinks, so to speak. i had some issues with dryness the first couple months and every once in a while one of my eyes would go slightly blurry and i'd have this weird double vision thing which would last several hours.
> 
> ...


Hi Sammylou, 

Yeah, you've pretty much described what I am experiencing at the moment so that is good to know! The blurriness and double vision is annoying but think that might be eyes adjusting, would seem to make sense. I find I only need drops when I wake up, a few times during the working day (looking at a laptop all day I probably forget to blink!) and then I put the gel in before sleeping.

Gumgardner, that may be an issue, just remind me of where you work again?


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Teeth & gums might not like a fuzzy operator 

I reeeeeeeeally want to be able to see in the water and not have sticky contact lenses in the hayfever season


----------



## tabJLT (Feb 26, 2011)

sammylou said:


> congrats!! it was probably several weeks before i stopped reaching for my glasses in the morning
> 
> as the docs have said, it can take a few months to iron out some little kinks, so to speak. i had some issues with dryness the first couple months and every once in a while one of my eyes would go slightly blurry and i'd have this weird double vision thing which would last several hours.
> 
> ...


Hi there!

Sounds fantastic and risk-free (fairly!) I have been contemplating it for a couple of months now - very, very seriously. 

Who was the doctor who administered your procedure? Dr. Bertrand Meyer? And was this done at the Dubai Eye Care facility in Healthcare city?

Please do advise/recommend/describe the doctor's expertise, and how your post-care treatment has been managed; I will be super grateful 

And finally, just to ease and allay my anxieties: Worth getting it done? Any risks/considerations to bear in mind, apart from the little "glitches" of readjusting?

With many thanks and warm regards.


----------



## tabJLT (Feb 26, 2011)

Newbie error. Replied to the original post - correctly now!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

tabJLT said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Sounds fantastic and risk-free (fairly!) I have been contemplating it for a couple of months now - very, very seriously.
> 
> ...


My OH got it done with Dr Meyer a few years ago and all is good, sometimes his driving is erratic at night but don't think we can blame Dr. Meyer for that


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

tabJLT said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Sounds fantastic and risk-free (fairly!) I have been contemplating it for a couple of months now - very, very seriously.
> 
> ...


i had my procedure done on canada shortly before i moved to dubai. i then only did my 3 month follow up here and to be honest i can't remember where i went. a laser clinic on jumeirah road somewhere.

personally, i am so happy i got it done and wish i had done it sooner!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Same here, got it done 10 years ago back home, and even though I still use low prescription glasses to read, work on the computer and drive at night, my quality of life improved vastly.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

GumGardner said:


> Teeth & gums might not like a fuzzy operator I reeeeeeeeally want to be able to see in the water and not have sticky contact lenses in the hayfever season


Are you a dentist or hygienist? Does working with surgical loups help with not having to wear contacts?


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

Hyg - yeah I wear loupes! Brilliant they are. But you still either need contacts or a prescription lens built in.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

mac86 said:


> Hi Peter Pan,
> 
> No I didn't get it in the end, I am actually going to the Laser Eye Care and Research Centre in Dubai Healthcare City next week (Laser Eye Surgery in Dubai) as it was recommended to me by two people. Price isn't too bad either, AED7,500.
> 
> ...



When you have the consultation its at a place near Dubai mall, can you remember the name of the centre please?


----------

